# Cairngorms next week ..



## Ghilliegirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi All,
Any ideas for stopovers around Cairngorms for next week? prefferably off the beaten track? Is it still OK to wildcamp overnight in Scotland in a van? I just got another van after 5 years & I'm not sure if laws have changed? thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## winks (Jul 11, 2017)

*Loch Insh Church*

We had a very quiet night at the poi at the Loch Insch church.

You probably won't get a lie in on a Sunday though. Here you go :-

Google Maps

Cheers

H


----------



## Deleted member 60834 (Jul 11, 2017)

The old bridge inn is good for a night.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 11, 2017)

Plenty of POIs, the ski car parks are good, an honesty box for donations.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 11, 2017)

There is a very nice level lay by at The Linn of Dee. Great views to Ben Avon, deer grazing in the valley below etc. Please see: 

Google Maps


----------



## Imalaphil (Jul 11, 2017)

Stayed in the forestry car park at the Linn of Dee, lovely place, estate security patrol at night. Think there was a small charge. Also nice and quiet was another forestry car park, past Loch Morlich just before the hill up to the Cairngorm ski resort. £2 overnight charge there. Plenty of spots all over, spoilt for choice.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 11, 2017)

CR Newtonmore is a wonderful place, slightly challenging last couple of miles.


----------



## Lee (Jul 11, 2017)

winks said:


> We had a very quiet night at the poi at the Loch Insch church.
> 
> You probably won't get a lie in on a Sunday though. Here you go :-
> 
> ...


If you do choose to stop here, have a look in the trees on the island and you will find an osprey nest with birds in it.
If you go along the path which follows the shore of the lock you get really good views of the birds.


----------



## Ghilliegirl (Jul 14, 2017)

winks said:


> We had a very quiet night at the poi at the Loch Insch church.
> 
> You probably won't get a lie in on a Sunday though. Here you go :-
> 
> ...


 Hi,
Looked at the church it looks lovely, but won't they think it's a bit cheeky using their car park?


----------



## Lee (Jul 14, 2017)

Ghilliegirl said:


> Hi,
> Looked at the church it looks lovely, but won't they think it's a bit cheeky using their car park?



There is a lay by before you get to the church car park, we stayed there a couple of weeks ago on a Saturday night with no problems.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 14, 2017)

LEElinda said:


> There is a lay by before you get to the church car park, we stayed there a couple of weeks ago on a Saturday night with no problems.



This is the location that's in the POIs ...


----------

